# Brizo Magnetic Handles



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I should have read the instructions first, but they still don't warn you in them to not put the handle on unless you have the adapter screwed down. I put the handle on to position it, then realized I fudged up ... now I can't get the adapter out of the handle. Luckily I only messed up on one side. Gotta figure out how to remove it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Got'er done ...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What faucet?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I installed those once a couple years ago and did the exact same thing.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> What faucet?


Brizo, it's Delta's high end brand.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a strong magnet, and it's impossible to remove only pulling up on one side. I thought i was screwed until i found a marking flag to make a double hook out of. It still took a good tug to remove the adapter.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey, that's good to know. I don't know if their trims on thermostatic and diverter valves are like that as well but we will be installing it all when the job is ready for finals. I would probably do the same thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Snowyman800 said:


> Hey, that's good to know. I don't know if their trims on thermostatic and diverter valves are like that as well but we will be installing it all when the job is ready for finals. I would probably do the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


So far the shower and diverter valve trims have not been odd. The only kinda odd one mounted like the similar odd Delta trim that you screw that oval plate to the valve and then press and turn the escutcheon to lock some tabs into that plate. No weird magnets on the handles, but that's not saying they don't make it for some.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

chonkie said:


> So far the shower and diverter valve trims have not been odd. The only kinda odd one mounted like the similar odd Delta trim that you screw that oval plate to the valve and then press and turn the escutcheon to lock some tabs into that plate. No weird magnets on the handles, but that's not saying they don't make it for some.


Oh, yeah. I don't like those. You have to get plates tight to keep it from moving around. But then you have to push the trim plate really hard and it's difficult to keep it from scratching or leaving marks on the tile when you spin it on. Then sometimes one side will catch and the other side won't catch, they're kinda annoying. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Snowyman800 said:


> Oh, yeah. I don't like those. You have to get plates tight to keep it from moving around. But then you have to push the trim plate really hard and it's difficult to keep it from scratching or leaving marks on the tile when you spin it on. Then sometimes one side will catch and the other side won't catch, they're kinda annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It is a real dumb design. It's even worse when the tile guy sucks and there is a raised edge of the tile catching the point of the square trim I'm installing not allowing it to be pressed flat and spun. Now i have to wait for the tile guy to show back up to fix his sh!tty work just so I can put on shower trim.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Snowyman800 said:


> Hey, that's good to know. I don't know if their trims on thermostatic and diverter valves are like that as well but we will be installing it all when the job is ready for finals. I would probably do the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



Well, I can confirm one fear ... they do have other trim that is held on with magnets. Not happy with the engineering of this setup. I think Delta hired some Kohler engineers for their Brizo line.

Anti-rotation pins go where the normal escutcheon screws go, two set screws for the valve body trim, then that bracket which is actually supposed to be slightly IN the wall so the escutcheon pulls to finished wall tighter (I'm still waiting on tile guy to make my proper cuts). They hold firm, but the escutcheon is still wobbly or easily moved off level.

I'm also waiting for the GC to find a tile guy that can do his job right, just check out those janky square tiles I have to deal with. I don't understand it, they come as sheets, so how are so many individual ones messed up or missing.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Its as if a convention of designers and engineers got together and and there mantra was" lets see how much we can over engineer holding an escutcheon to the wall" :blink:


----------

